# Kaman makes All star team



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Replacing Brandon Roy. Congratulations to him. He's played well this season.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well deserved.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Kaman. Definitely deserved to make it in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, congrats to him. He's been playing well on an improved (vastly) Clippers team.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Definitely deserved to make it in.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to say I'm positively shocked that this many people feel Chris Kaman is a deserving all-star selection! Chris Kaman? What am I missing?

The top 15 candidates for Brandon Roy's spot IMO were Monta Ellis, Carlos Boozer, David West, LaMarcus Aldridge, Al Jefferson, Kevin Love, Marc Gasol, Andrew Bynum, Baron Davis, Marcus Camby, Carl Landy, Corey Maggette, Tyreke Evans, Andrei Kirilenko, and Kaman. Keep in mind I only considered people who played at or near 1000 minutes this season. I personally think that should be the cut-off for all-star consideration. If you haven't played at least 1000 minutes, you haven't done enough to warrant a selection.

Among those 15 candidates, Kaman ranks 3rd in scoring, 6th in rebounding, and 7th in FG%. I would imagine that's the case most people would make for him being selected. Let's take a closer look, though. He also ranks dead last among those 15 in PER, Win Shares, Offensive Rating, and turnovers. Besides those, he's in the bottom 5 in assists, games played, FT%, and TS% (which invalidates his position in FG% anyway). Even then, I guess all of this would make sense if he were contributing big minutes on a championship contender... but his team is 22 - 29!!!

Somebody please tell me how he's an all-star! Among the Western Conference bigs alone Marc Gasol, Andrew Bynum, LaMarcus Aldridge, Al Jefferson, Carl Landry, Carlos Boozer, and possibly even David West are easily more deserving. His selection is an atrocity.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Kaman gets the spot that's clearly Boozer's and everyone on the Clippers board thinks he deserved it? Shocker!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

He deserves to be there as a center. Plain and simple. The only other player at that position worthy of consideration was Bynum, who has been terribly inconsistent all year long and whose numbers do not match up to Chris'. Congrats to the Kaveman, he DOES deserve to be there as one of the two best centers in the Western Conference.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> He deserves to be there as a center. Plain and simple. The only other player at that position worthy of consideration was Bynum, who has been terribly inconsistent all year long and whose numbers do not match up to Chris'. Congrats to the Kaveman, he DOES deserve to be there as one of the two best centers in the Western Conference.


As far as players who play the majority of their minutes at center, the Western Conference top 5 this season looks like this:

Tim Duncan
Nene
Marc Gasol
Al Jefferson
Andrew Bynum
Kaman comes in at a close 6th.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kaman has played better than all those guys at the center position. He's putting up 20 and 9 for goodness sake', its not like he isnt having a good season. Boozer and Ellis have a strong case for making the game, but their positions are stacked. Ellis can still get in if Kobe sits out, but I really doubt Stern will put him in.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

HB said:


> Kaman has played better than all those guys at the center position. He's putting up 20 and 9 for goodness sake


He's putting up 20 and 9 with low efficiency and high turnovers for a losing team. He has not played better than any of those players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

One player does not make a team.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Kaman is a double edged sword. at times his game works but other times he can be pushed around by hard man to man coverage, especially when driving in the lane, and he gets dunked on way too much for a 7 footer


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, Chris...I'm real happy for you but Monta Ellis is the greatest all-star snub of all time...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boozer embarrassed Kaman last night. Kaman's no all-star.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Punk said:


> Hey, Chris...I'm real happy for you but Monta Ellis is the greatest all-star snub of all time...


Sorry, that would be Pistol Pete Maravich in 1976. He averaged 26-5-5 with a PER of 20.5, 7.1 win shares, and a significantly better defensive rating than Ellis (99 to 111) for a team with a better win percentage than Ellis' Warriors (with a similar quality supporting cast). And oh-by-the-way, he was selected first team all-NBA despite not making the all-star team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Sorry, that would be Pistol Pete Maravich in 1976. He averaged 26-5-5 with a PER of 20.5, 7.1 win shares, *and a significantly better defensive rating than Ellis (99 to 111)* for a team with a better win percentage than Ellis' Warriors (with a similar quality supporting cast). And oh-by-the-way, he was selected first team all-NBA despite not making the all-star team.


Isn't Ellis' defensive rating negatively effected by the fact that nobody on the entire team tries to cover anyone?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Isn't Ellis' defensive rating negatively effected by the fact that nobody on the entire team tries to cover anyone?


Of course it is, but giving up 12 more points every 100 possessions is a significant difference. Regardless, Pistol was one of the 2 or 3 best guards in the league that season and didn't make the all-star team. Can Monta make the same claim?


----------

